# Народ в этом зале всё больше простой.



## wonlon

I came across a sentence, but cannot not quite figure out the two words *всё* and *больше*:

*Он вошёл в зал, где Ленин будет выступать. Народ в этом зале всё больше простой.
*
What does *всё* and *больше *mean here?

Thanks.


----------



## rusita preciosa

In this context *всё* *больше* is a fixed expression, rather colloquial. It means *mostly.*


----------



## wonlon

I see, but "all" plus "more" = mostly, the meaning is not easy to get.


----------



## rusita preciosa

You just have to memorize some things. 
e.g. English *however *means "but", but is composed of "how" and "ever". Doesn't make much sense, just needed to be memorized.


----------



## Explorer41

It may be worth noting that 'всё' does not necessarily mean 'all', 'everything'. In fact, it does only when its grammatical role is to substitute a noun. In other cases it may be translated as 'yet', 'still'. 'Она всё ещё ничего не делает' - 'It still does nothing'; 'Она всё поёт' - 'She sings yet'. So the fixed expression in question makes some sense: if you have yet more common people in a hall, then the people in that hall will be mostly common.


----------



## riorita

Hi! Don't try to understand it. We don't use these two words together in our speech at all. For example, I'll never say народ всё больше простой, I would say народ больше простой, or народ в большинстве своём прстой or народ по большей части простой. So, don't pay attention to this phrase!


----------



## Maroseika

riorita said:


> Hi! Don't try to understand it. We don't use these two words together in our speech at all. For example, I'll never say народ всё больше простой, I would say народ больше простой, or народ в большинстве своём прстой or народ по большей части простой. So, don't pay attention to this phrase!



I'm afraid your generalization is wrong. I use this всё больше very often, heard it many times and this is very typical Russian construction, so it is very much worth of understanding.


----------



## wonlon

Just found an entry in my Большой русско-китайский словарь under больше:

(translation from Chinese)
*4. (coll.) mostly, mainly*:
Шли мы *больше *горами. We walked mostly in the mountains (in a certain journey).
Курим *больше *папиросы. We mainly smoke cigarettes with a cardboard holder.

I think больше can be used on its own to mean "mostly".
всё ("all", here an adverb) may be used for emphasis.


----------



## Maroseika

I'd say not for emphasis but for another, lower style of speech.


----------



## riorita

Maroseika, в любом случае, мне кажется, это не тот вопрос, по поводу которого иностранцу стоит заморачиваться. Я, например, как русская, не могу объяснить, что означает "всё" в данной фразе. Есть фразы, из рода "мне всё больше это нравится".. где "всё" означает "ещё", то есть, "больше и больше". А в данном случае, это стилистическая особенность автора. Лично я таких выражений не встречаю ни в СМИ, ни в общении с людьми.


----------



## Maroseika

Я думаю, это личное дело каждого иностранца - по какому поводу заморачиваться, а по какому нет. Данный иностранец явно склонен заморачиваться, и правильно делает.
Что же касается рассматриваемого случая, то это вовсе не стилистическая особенность безвестного автора, а всем нам хорошо знакомая и широко распространенная в русском языке конструкция, в чем нетрудно убедиться, заглянув в словари и в НКРЯ.
Если же мы не в состоянии объяснить конструкцию иностранцу, это наша проблема, а не его. Впрочем, как мне кажется, общими усилиями нам все-таки удалось это сделать.


----------



## riorita

Ой как вы не правы. В русском языке такое количество оборотов, сочетаний слов не подающихся объяснению (впрочем, как и в любом другом языке). Могу привести массу примеров, где слова приобретают совершенно другой смысл, логически неуместны, и их конструкция абсолютно необъяснима. Люди употребляют их, не задумываясь, но когда изучаешь язык, очень чётко это видишь и понимаешь. Так что, это не наша проблема, а проблема языка. Русский язык, увы, не идеален. Поэтому я и написала, что бессмысленно пытаться понять. Есть вещи, которые просто нужно запомнить.


----------



## Maroseika

Ни в русском, ни в каком ином языке нет ничего, что принципиально не поддавалось бы объяснению, потому что язык - плод деятельности людей, а не богов или инопланетян. Хотя трудные случаи, конечно, попадаются, и специально обученные люди, называемые лингвистами, занимаются поисками объяснений для таких случаев. И совершенно естественно для изучающего язык не зазубривать тупо конструкции, а пытаться понять их механику. 
Впрочем, для продолжения этого увлекательного спора следовало бы открыть отдельную ветку, и вряд ли на этом форуме.


----------



## riorita

Если мы - носители языка не можем в некоторых случаях понять механику, то вряд ли это удасться иностранцу. Иногда нужно именно "тупо зазубрить". Могу привести массу примеров фраз в английском и русском языках, абсолютно не поддающихся объяснению и противорячищих всяким правилам. Поскольку я сама такой человек, который любит во всём покопаться, часто сталкивалась с этим. Но это будет разговор долгий и не по теме.


----------



## gvozd

maroseika said:


> Что же касается рассматриваемого случая, то это вовсе не стилистическая особенность безвестного автора, а всем нам хорошо знакомая и широко распространенная в русском языке конструкция, в чем нетрудно убедиться, заглянув в словари и в НКРЯ.



Я не помню ни одного случая, чтобы я употребил эту конструкцию в повседневной речи. От других я ее тоже никогда не слышал. Для меня это старомодный оборот, который попадается мне только в книгах. Может, я просто быдло необразованное:d


----------



## Maroseika

Если я, носитель языка, чего-то не могу понять в своем языке, я лезу в книжки и в Интернет и, в большинстве случаев, нахожу объяснение, а полагаться только на свой ограниченный личный опыт - опрометчиво. 
Если у вас есть примеры "необъяснимого" и "противоречащего всяким правилам" русского языка, их можно обсудить - только в новой ветке.


----------



## riorita

gvozd said:


> Я не помню ни одного случая, чтобы я употребил эту конструкцию в повседневной речи. От других я ее тоже никогда не слышал. Для меня это старомодный оборот, который попадается мне только в книгах. :d


Вот-вот. И я о том же.
Маросейка, и я лезу в книжки и в интернет, поэтому так уверенно и говорю об этом. И не раз от американцев слышала в ответ на интересующий меня вопрос "это нужно просто запомнить". Позже буду в сети, если хотите, приведу вам примеры.


----------



## Maroseika

riorita said:


> Вот-вот. И я о том же.
> Маросейка, и я лезу в книжки и в интернет, поэтому так уверенно и говорю об этом. И не раз от американцев слышала в ответ на интересующий меня вопрос "это нужно просто запомнить".



Это отговорки ленивых и нелюбопытных людей. А примеры жду с интересом, но в отдельной ветке.


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Я не помню ни одного случая, чтобы я употребил эту конструкцию в повседневной речи. От других я ее тоже никогда не слышал. Для меня это старомодный оборот, который попадается мне только в книгах. Может, я просто быдло необразованное:d



Ну, самокритика - самокритикой, но я согласен с Маросейкой - это Ваш личный ограниченный опыт.

Я эту конструкцию употребляю, хотя повседневной ее не назовешь, но старомодной я ее так же не считаю - слышал ее от людей - от коллег, друзей.

Я ее предпочитаю конструкции "в основном", если речь идет о разговорном языке. На вопрос о том, какой схемотехникой я занимаюсь, я часто отвечаю "да, се больше цифровая, скоростные телекоммуникации, хотя....".

Кроме того, давайте не забывать о том, что язык меняется в пределах поколения, и обороты, употребляемые 40-50-летними людьми могут реже употребляться 20--30-летними, и наоборот. Однако, пока они употребляются довольно широкими слоями населения, их нельзя считать старомодными. Вот, когда 80-летний человек скажет "я в молодости на аэроплане летал"...тогда, да. Старомодно.


----------



## gvozd

Это личное право каждого, естественно, на каком языке говорить - на фене или на языке Толстого. Но существуют реалии современного языка, нравятся они вам или нет. Я вбивал ради интереса в Яндексе обороты "все больше"+прилагательное - НИ ОДНОГО результата. Это что, ни о чем не говорит? А словари - это вообще отдельная тема, довольно интересная. Составители могут откопать такие обороты, которых не слышали 95% носителей. А иностранец потом будет мучиться, бедный. Вот в каком-то словаре я видел оборот: "Ломать подушку". Я более чем уверен, что подавляющее большинство носителей его ни разу в жизни не слышало. Но, собравшись отвечать на вопросы иностранцев, изучающих русский, носители нацепят пенсне, многозначительно покивают головой... И после того, как сами откопают значение этого архаизма, будут лапшу вешать: "Да, да, мы так говорим, ломать подушку - значит дрыхнуть..."


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> "Да, да, мы так говорим, ломать подушку - значит дрыхнуть..."



"Давить подушку" знаю, а вот про "ломать" действительно слышать не приходилось...


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Это личное право каждого, естественно, на каком языке говорить - на фене или на языке Толстого. Но существуют реалии современного языка, нравятся они вам или нет. Я вбивал ради интереса в Яндексе обороты "все больше"+прилагательное - НИ ОДНОГО результата. Это что, ни о чем не говорит?


Именно так - ни о чем. И не только потому, что вы зачем-то ограничились прилагательными.
Зато кое о чем говорят результаты поиска в НКРЯ, специально разработанном для подобных целей:

Скоро в палату заглянула немолодая сестра, оглядела шесть коек, на которых в разных позах сидели и лежали люди ― все больше немолодые, и почему-то четверо из них в фиолетовых майках, ― а затем спросила недовольно: "Шлыков кто? [Андрей Волос. Недвижимость (2000) // Новый Мир, № 1-2, 2001] 
И ещё в тот раз я все больше смотрел на оркестр, как они играют ― кто на барабане, кто на трубе, ― и дирижёр машет палочкой, и никто на него не смотрит, а все играют как хотят. [Виктор Драгунский. Денискины рассказы/ Девочка на шаре (1963)]
Да что говорит? Все больше пошучивает. Есть в моей палате больная, женщина славная, но беспокойная. [Леонид Зорин. Глас народа (2007-2008) // «Знамя», 2008]
Попадались и оловянные солдаты, правда, редко, все больше пластмасса и уродцы из «киндер-сюрпризов»... [Александр Терехов. Каменный мост (1997-2008)] 
В наших рассуждениях объективно все больше похоже на независимо от людей: и система, и глобализация. [Конфликт цивилизация (миф или реальность) (2006)] 
Люди выглядели обеспокоенно и встревоженно, и говорили все больше о том, что надо как можно быстрее выбираться оттуда. [Дмитрий Глуховский. Метро 2033 (2005)]

Трудно представить себе носителя русского языка, которому эти фразы покажутся неестественными или архаичными. 



> А словари - это вообще отдельная тема, довольно интересная. Составители могут откопать такие обороты, которых не слышали 95% носителей. А иностранец потом будет мучиться, бедный. Вот в каком-то словаре я видел оборот: "Ломать подушку".


Не стоит передергивать. Отбор слов для современных словарей весьма строг, этим занимаются специалисты-лексикологи. Ошибки и неточности, конечно, случаются, но вряд ли много. "Ломать подушку" имеется в некоторых  фразеологических словарях и словарях поговорок, но вряд ли у многих изучающих язык достанет безрассудства черпать оттуда слова и выражения для каждодневого употребления.


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Это личное право каждого, естественно, на каком языке говорить - на фене или на языке Толстого. Но существуют реалии современного языка, нравятся они вам или нет. Я вбивал ради интереса в Яндексе обороты "все больше"+прилагательное - НИ ОДНОГО результата. Это что, ни о чем не говорит? А словари - это вообще отдельная тема, довольно интересная. Составители могут откопать такие обороты, которых не слышали 95% носителей. А иностранец потом будет мучиться, бедный. Вот в каком-то словаре я видел оборот: "Ломать подушку". Я более чем уверен, что подавляющее большинство носителей его ни разу в жизни не слышало. Но, собравшись отвечать на вопросы иностранцев, изучающих русский, носители нацепят пенсне, многозначительно покивают головой... И после того, как сами откопают значение этого архаизма, будут лапшу вешать: "Да, да, мы так говорим, ломать подушку - значит дрыхнуть..."



Вы знаете, у Вас какая-то манера защищать свои взгляды довольно странная: кто не со мной, тот - сноб, и за  объяснениями в словари лазит, и с умным видом лапшу.....

Что же до значения "все больше", этот оборот используется так же и с существительными, часто в виде "все больше по".

Я вот вбил - и сразу нашел, и "все больше по бабам", "все больше по аистам", и даже "все больше по фэньшую".

При поиске в Гугле нужно проявлять больше настойчивости, и фразу искать во всех применениях, а не только "+прилагательное".

Кстати, о прилагательных и "ни одного результата": вбил я "все больше простой".

Вот результаты.

1. тк по таежным дорогам *все больше простой* народ и ездит, пу
2. Здесь народ *все больше простой* попробуй в конфе 4х4 спросить...
3. Ведь и современная мебель тоже все меньше становится полированной, витиевато украшенной, *все больше простой*, чистой (кскати, здесь значение совсем другое, но ведь оборот-то найден! пусть и не в том значении)
4. Народу на ипподроме оказалось не слишком много, *все больше простой *народ (Валентин Катаев, кстати).
5. Платья теперь изменились страшно: они уже не до щиколотки, они длиннее, почти до полу, талия упала низко совсем, а прически - *все больше простой* пучок и на уши гладкие начесы. 6. народишко – тоже *все больше простой,* не рисковый, 
6. в Петербурге, как будто, не так. *Всё больше простой* люд (цитата из старого журнала, но ведь поиск-то нашел!)
7.Народ среди христиан попадается *все  больше простой* и доверчивый — жертвует на несуществующие проекты и храмы
8.  и народ* все больше простой *- стеденты, пенсионеры. Сидит приятель, никого не трогает, а над ним Пизанской башней старушенция склонилась
9. Там народ *все больше простой*, шумный, но трезвый. Хотя вино и там пьют. Итальянцы, что  с них возьмешь.



Искать не умеете. 

Ps. A насчет "ломать подушку" Вы так же явно неправы - в этом форуме (а я здесь подольше Вас, все же - могу судить) люди, если оборот им незнаком, так и говорят иностранцам, без лазания в словарь и умного вида, мол - не слыхал, не знаю - впервые вижу.
О людях судят по себе.


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> Искать не умеете.



Морж, если не тяжело, скиньте в личку ссылку с Вашим поиском. У нас какие-то разные Гуглы, судя по всему... Только что вбил "все больше простой" - результатов нет. Вру, есть один - ссылка на данную нашу тему


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Морж, если не тяжело, скиньте в личку ссылку с Вашим поиском. У нас какие-то разные Гуглы, судя по всему... Только что вбил "все больше простой" - результатов нет. Вру, есть один - ссылка на данную нашу тему



Дело, вероятно, в том, что вы не ставите кавычки.


----------



## gvozd

Спасибо, Маросейка. На основании того, что там представлено, на мой взгляд, нельзя сделать вывод об употребительности оборота. Там опять же, ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННАЯ литература, а мы говорим о современном живом языке. Он с течением времени уродуется, беднеет, пропитывается англицизмами... Предлагаю закончить эту бесплодную дискуссию. Каждый все равно останется при своем.


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> На основании того, что там представлено, на мой взгляд, нельзя сделать вывод об употребительности оборота. Там опять же, ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННАЯ литература, а мы говорим о современном живом языке.


Первая же ссылка - "Здесь народ все больше простой попробуй в конфе 4х4 спросить...".
Вторая - "Зашуганая именно простым народом, тк по таежным дорогам все больше простой народ и ездит...".
Да, это, конечно, высокохудожественные тексты.

А прекратить - отчего ж не прекратить? Главное - прекратить всецело полагаться на свой субъективный вкус.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> Первая же ссылка - "Здесь народ все больше простой попробуй в конфе 4х4 спросить...".
> Вторая - "Зашуганая именно простым народом, тк по таежным дорогам все больше простой народ и ездит...".
> Да, это, конечно, высокохудожественные тексты.



Не удержусь... Это цитаты из форумов. Форумное общение - это своеобразный феномен. Я общаюсь на одном русскоязычном форуме и заметил одну интересную вещь. Периодически там возникает мода на определенные слова, быстро проходя при этом. Вот вычитал там однажды кто-то слово "мироед" - и понеслась, целый месяц склоняли на все лады. Вычитал еще кто-то слово "жупел" - опять пошло-поехало. Я в повседневной жизни люблю употреблять устаревшие обороты и коверкать слова - так что теперь, на меня ссылаться? Без кавычек, кстати, результатов НЕТУ. "Все больше простой люд"... Может, и слово "люд" тоже является общеупотребительным?


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Может, и слово "люд" тоже является общеупотребительным?



А то нет?

И вообще я не понимаю вашего подхода. Книжки - не живой язык, форумы - не живой язык, даже мы с Моржом - не живой язык. Так что ж тогда такое живой язык - тот, на котором разговариваете вы и ваше непосредственное окружение?

Мода на слова? Разумеется, а как же. И что с того? Так или иначе - слово в языке есть, а уж как оно туда попало - отдельный (и очень интересный) вопрос. Только надо отличать моду длительностью в месяц от моды длительностью в десятилетия.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> А то нет?
> даже мы с Моржом - не живой язык. Так что ж тогда такое живой язык - тот, на котором разговариваете вы и ваше непосредственное окружение?



Я не в деревне живу, если что. А Вы с Моржом - два столпа русской словесности? Против вас я и Риорита, счет вроде как 2:2...


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Я не в деревне живу, если что. А Вы с Моржом - два столпа русской словесности? Против вас я и Риорита, счет вроде как 2:2...



Вообще-то это была шутка. Наше с Моржом мнение столь же субъективно, как и ваше и риоритино, почему мы и лазим по Интернету в поисках подтверждения своей точки зрения. И - находим его, в отличие от вас.


----------



## morzh

Гвоздь

ищите по ""все больше простой"", используя кавычки.

Гугл у нас, подозреваю, один и тот же.


----------



## riorita

Несколько совпадений в гугле это не подтверждение. Да, такое выражение существует, да кто-то где-то его употреблял. Мы же не об этом начали говорить. Мы обсуждали распространённость этого выражения. Лично для меня достаточно то, что я в СМИ его не встречаю (даже не говорю о себе и о знакомых). Это показательно для меня. А вообще, действительно, что столько мусолить эту тему?)


----------



## Natalisha

gvozd said:


> Может, и слово "люд" тоже является общеупотребительным?


Гвоздь, похоже, Вы ориентируетесь исключительно на себя и свое окружение. 
Что же со словом "люд" не так? _Деревенский люд, простой люд, трудовой люд и т.д._ Неужели Вы никогда не используете это слово?
Я, например, не знала, что красивую девушку у нас называют _чико__й _и _чиксой_. То, что в аглийском - знала, а в русском - нет. 
   Дает ли мне это право утверждать, что эти слова не используются? Или практически не используются? Я подозреваю, что более молодое поколение, регулярно просматривая "Нашу Рашу", их активно употребляет в речи, но мне вот до сих пор не довелось ни разу услышать. И если бы меня до обсуждения на той ветке спросили, какое из слов (_чикса_ или _люд_) более общеупотребительно, я думаю, Вы догадаетесь, каким бы был мой ответ.


----------



## morzh

riorita said:


> Лично для меня достаточно то, что я в СМИ его не встречаю (даже не говорю о себе и о знакомых). Это показательно для меня.



Для меня показательно, когда люди считают язык СМИ образцом.
Вы языком СМИ разговариваете?


----------



## Saluton

riorita said:


> Лично для меня достаточно то, что я в СМИ его не встречаю (даже не говорю о себе и о знакомых). Это показательно для меня.


Потому и не встречаете, что оно из разговорной речи и стилю СМИ не соответствует. И да, morzh тоже прав.


----------



## riorita

Морж, а что же тогда образец? Лексикон отдельных людей??? Ни в сми, ни на улицах, ни в магазинах, ни среди друзей и знакомых, ни на работе, ни в интернете... нигде я это выражение не встречала. И вы мне говорите, что это вполне распространённая фраза...))) Ещё скажите, что я живу в какой-то изолированной реальности)) Это уже становится смешно! Давайте лучше закроем эту тему,


----------



## gvozd

riorita said:


> Ни в сми, ни на улицах, ни в магазинах, ни среди друзей и знакомых, ни на работе, ни в интернете... нигде я это выражение не встречала. И вы мне говорите, что это вполне распространённая фраза...)))



Аналогично...


----------



## morzh

riorita said:


> Морж, а что же тогда образец? Лексикон отдельных людей??? Ни в сми, ни на улицах, ни в магазинах, ни среди друзей и знакомых, ни на работе, ни в интернете... нигде я это выражение не встречала. И вы мне говорите, что это вполне распространённая фраза...))) Ещё скажите, что я живу в какой-то изолированной реальности)) Это уже становится смешно! Давайте лучше закроем эту тему,



Я вам с Гвоздем только что привел примеры из Интернета.

Я не говорю об изолированной реальности. Я говорю: то, что лично Вы не встречали фразу, не означает ее неупотребления другими.
Я так же должен указать на то, что простая логика диктует нам правило:"Если какие-то люди (в сравнительном с их оппонентами кол-ве) знают фразу и слышали / видели ее употребление сравнительно часто, чтобы считать ее употребляемой. это означает, что фраза является употребляемой, даже если другие люди ее не видели и не слышали".
Здесь уже дело не в "мы с Гвоздем против вас с Маросейкой", а в простой реальности.
Спорить по этому поводу попросту глупо.

Представьте себе ситуацию: Вы направляетесь в лес. Допустим, по малину. По солнечной тропинке. До леса еще метров триста.
Навстречу Вам из лесу, с разницей в минуту-две, выбегают один за другим трое человек, и в страхе кричат:"Медведь!". (медведя пока не видно). Люди реально испуганы и явно не шутят.
С другой стороны леса спокойно выходят еще трое, и на вопрос о медведе говорят:"Какой медведь! Мы в этом лесу отродясь медведей не видали!".
Ваши действия? Будете ли Вы рисковать жизнью, приняв свидетельство тех, кто никогда не видел медведя в этом лесу, или, все же, проявите разумную осторожность, и подумаете, что, если трое человек утверждают, что за ними гнался медведь, то существует довольно большая вероятность того, что медведь этот там и вправду есть.
При этом другие трое могут обиженно заявлять:"Да что ж мы, живем в изолированной реальности? Если мы в лесу никогда медведя не видели, значит его там и нет!".

Моя логика диктует мне, что явление обычно наблюдаемо только частью людей, и этого достаточно, чтобы считать его существующим. При отсутствии ангажированности у тех, кто наблюдает, конечно. Вроде наблюдателей НЛО, или испытателей лекарств, оплаченных производителями лекарств.  
У нас с Маросейкой и Наталишей такая заинтересованность отсутствует - мы попросту констатируем то, что видели  и знаем в ответ на вопрос. Поэтому нам можно верить.

Верить можно и вам, но именно в том, что вы не видели и не слышали употребления. Это, тем не менее, оставляет на поле игры простой факт: мы видели, вы - нет; следовательно, это - существует.
Все.


----------



## riorita

Морж, так никто ж и не говорит, что эта фраза не существует. Вы всё правильно написали, но не совсем по теме, вернее, совсем не по теме. Фраза есть, но она малоупотребляемая. Мы ведь об этом говорим. И то, что в интернете всего 5-6 совпадений по этой фразе, самое яркое тому подтверждение. Дискуссия началась с чего? С того, что иностранец спросил, что означает слово "всё" в данной конструкции. На этот вопрос трудно ответить, поэтому я и написала, что фраза не особо значимая. И вряд ли, этот иностранец будет употреблять её в повседневной жизни, а если и будет, то это скорее всего, будет звучать нелепо, так как далеко не к любому тексту её можно применить. Мы сегодня всё больше весёлые! Или.. эти девочки всё больше красивые. Как? звучит? А схема для иностранца выглядит так: "всё больше" + прилагательное. А может получится ещё глупее. К примеру, волосы всё больше прямые. Мячики всё больше красные. Продолжать можно долго.. думаю, смысл ясен. Нет строгого правила, поясняющего в каких случаях эта фраза применима, а в каких будет звучать нелепо. Это чувствовать нужно. Поэтому иностранцу лучше просто запомнить, что такое есть в русском языке и всё. Таков был мой совет.


----------



## morzh

riorita said:


> Рукописи не горят
> Если бы Ваш ответ был именно таков, я бы и спорить не стал.
> Но вот это:
> 
> 
> 
> riorita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Don't try to understand it. We don't use these two words together in our speech at all. For example, I'll never say , I would say народ больше простой, or народ в большинстве своём прстой or народ по большей части простой. So, don't pay attention to this phrase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Означает следующее: (перевод мой)
> "Не пытайтесь это понять. Мы НЕ ИСПОЛЬЗУЕМ эти два слова вместе в нашей речи ВООБЩЕ. К примеру, я никогда не говорю "народ всё больше простой".......Так что, не обращайте внимания на эту фразу."
> 
> Видите разницу с "просто запомните, что это есть в русском языке, и, (это подразумевается в Вашем последнем ответе) пока не поймете, воздержитесь от ее употребления"?
> Это я уже не в качестве спора, а к тому, что либо нужно выражать свои мысли аккуратно, либо помнить, что говорил.
Click to expand...


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> Означает следующее: (перевод мой)
> "Не пытайтесь это понять. Мы НЕ ИСПОЛЬЗУЕМ эти два слова вместе в нашей речи ВООБЩЕ. К примеру, я никогда не говорю "народ всё больше простой".......Так что, не обращайте внимания на эту фразу."



Какой интересный избирательный перевод... Почему же Вы поставили точечки вместо вот этого куска?



> I would say народ больше простой, or народ в большинстве своём прстой or народ по большей части простой.



Я бы сказала "народ больше простой", или "народ в большинстве своем простой", или "народ по большей части простой"? Риорита указала распространенные альтернативные варианты, посоветовав иностранцу использовать их вместо этого архаизма. Почему Вы заострили внимание на чересчур категоричном, конечно, но все-таки верном по сути "...вообще"?


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Какой интересный избирательный перевод... Почему же Вы поставили точечки вместо вот этого куска?
> 
> 
> 
> Я бы сказала "народ больше простой", или "народ в большинстве своем простой", или "народ по большей части простой"? Риорита указала распространенные альтернативные варианты, посоветовав иностранцу использовать их вместо этого архаизма. Почему Вы заострили внимание на чересчур категоричном, конечно, но все-таки верном по сути "...вообще"?



Не придирайтесь - перевод не избирательный, а просто пропущены альтернативы. Которые и так есть на русском в оригинале, а, главное - речь идет об изначальной фразе, а не об лаьтернативах. Я попросту поленился их переписать заново.


----------



## riorita

Да, возможно, я черезчур категорично написала о том, что "we don't use it AT ALL". Правильней было бы "we ALMOST don't use it" (хотя я действительно не использую и не слышу её вообще, ну да ладно.. раз уж для вас она такая прям обиходная)))) 
Но, как верно заметил гвоздь, вы не на том заостряете внимание. Суть всё в том же: не стоит пытаться это понять, не стоит применять, а лучше заменить вот так-то и так-то. 
Так что по существу я всё написала правильно.


----------



## morzh

riorita said:


> Да, возможно, я черезчур категорично написала о том, что "we don't use it AT ALL". Правильней было бы "we ALMOST don't use it" (хотя я действительно не использую и не слышу её вообще, ну да ладно.. раз уж для вас она такая прям обиходная))))
> Но, как верно заметил гвоздь, вы не на том заостряете внимание. Суть всё в том же: не стоит пытаться это понять, не стоит применять, а лучше заменить вот так-то и так-то.
> Так что по существу я всё написала правильно.



Правильней было бы "I do not use it at all, nor have I ever heard anyone I know say it".  By saying "we...." you are speaking on behalf of every native Russian user, and you shouldn't  be.
When it comes to usage, stating one's personal opinion is preferable. 
We are discussing a usage of something legitimate here, not a mistake, not a rule / grammar, but a perfectly legitimate phrase that does exist and is used. 
A person wants to know what it means.
You instead give him something else.
Not only this answers the question not, but also gives that person a wrong idea about the language.

Imagine when speaking English you hear something like "I ensconced myself in front of the TV, with a six-pack and a bag of chips, and the cat on my lap", and you wonder what "to ensconce" means.
A native, not so well-read, answers you:"We do not use it; I say, forget it, and use "I relaxed / I sat down comfortably ".
1. You have just missed on a new word,
2. He did you disservice, as he is a native and his opinion matters to you, and he passed his own experience as a general language usage. What he should've told you was "I think it is rarely used". (BTW he'd be right in saying so).

I am not trying to be a nag or a nudnik (though I am so just a tad), I am just trying to put my point across. Let's not be categorical except when seeing obvious mistakes. Our experiences, even fairly long ones (I can safely bet mine is longer than that of many in here, due to my age) are still limited.


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> A native, not so well-read, answers you:"We do not use it; I say, forget it, and use "I relaxed / I sat down comfortably ".
> 1. You have just missed on a new word,



Don't you see some contradictions in your own reasonings? 
1. The native is not well-read but he gives an explanation which is "I relaxed/I sat down comfortably"
2. Why have I missed on a new word if I received the explanation which is...
And of course, such words are really a great value for a foreigner. Мы цельный день в речке купалися. Poor English-speaker would spend his time and energy to memorise this version of modern купались. Of course he would think that he should use it in his communication. I think it's silly.


----------



## riorita

morzh said:


> I am not trying to be a nag or a nudnik


You make it very well))) 
To be honest, I get so tired of this nonsensical discussion.  Whatever you say, I'm sure, all that I wrote is right. I repeat one more time: this phrase is not such a valuable and important one. It's not important at all, and you must admit it. I've already given you some exapmples conserning usage of this phrase. You'll never explain to foreigner, in what cases he can use it, and in what cases he can't, because you'll not able to explain it even to me, to native Russian speaker. Won't you? And then my suggestion to not pay attention to it was quite a reasonable one.
So, let's evryone reserve his own opinion, because no sense will come out of this talking.


----------



## elemika

Похоже, вся дискуссия уложилась с 1 по 9 пост (включительно). 
Согласно словарю, форма "всё больше" имеет то же значение, что и "больше" (преимущественно, главным образом), а ее употребление - вопрос _*стилистики*_ (см. пост 9)

Лишать русский язык широкой гаммы _стилистических особенностей_ или нет - риторический.

Пример:
- Дед, а дед, давай мы тебе в доме ванну поставим.
- Да на кой она мне, я всё больше по-простому, по-деревенски, в баньку да с веничком.


-   Дед, а дед, а давай я в супермаркет сгоняю, деликатесов наберу.
-  Не, не надо. Еда у нас всё больше простая, с огорода - на что мне твои деликатесы.

"Всё" добавляет оттенок повествовательный, рассудительный, возможно,  просторечный. Замените на что-нибудь другое или выкиньте  - фраза  прозвучит иначе.

- Много лет тому назад надумал царь жениться....

Попробуйте убрать "тому" ..... Какое начало для сказки Вам нравится больше?


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Don't you see some contradictions in your own reasonings?
> 1. The native is not well-read but he gives an explanation which is "I relaxed/I sat down comfortably"



Рукописи не горят  (пардон за повтор)

You logic is self-contradictory. You yourself mentioned  those  natives, who do not know the rarely used words, and then go to do a whole lot of digging to  explain them, just to look smart. Remember?



gvozd said:


> Я более чем уверен, что подавляющее большинство носителей его ни разу в  жизни не слышало. Но, собравшись отвечать на вопросы иностранцев,  изучающих русский, носители нацепят пенсне, многозначительно покивают  головой... И после того, как сами откопают значение этого архаизма,  будут лапшу вешать: "Да, да, мы так говорим, ломать подушку - значит  дрыхнуть..."



Well,  this one not so well-read native, who never saw this word, went to a  dictionary, saw it there, and then, upon putting his pince-nez on, told you that "we do not use it". Simple.


----------



## elemika

Может быть, это замечание в воздух,
но если объяснить, как что-то работает в русском,
 то человек и сам сможет найти в своём языке нужную интонацию, если уж нам это не удаётся.

И  стоит ли давать советы по "выкидыванию" и "вырезанию" для удобства  преподавателя? А как потом человек будет переводить тексты? В том числе и художественные? Вырезать и  выкидывать?

Эх,хорошо, что это не форум хирургов!


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> Рукописи не горят  (пардон за повтор)
> 
> You logic is self-contradictory. *You* yourself *mentioned* those natives, who do not know the rarely used words, and then go to do a whole lot of digging to explain them, just to look smart. *Remember*?
> 
> Well, this one not so well-read native, who never saw this word, went to a dictionary, saw it there, and then, upon putting his pince-nez on, told you that "we do not use it". Simple.



Sorry, pure sophistry. I really envy your skills.


----------



## moscwich

lol, "все больше" is translated to English as "any more".


----------



## morzh

moscwich said:


> lol, "все больше" is translated to English as "any more".



1. No it is not.
2. If it is supposed to be funny, I honestly fail to see where to laugh.


----------



## Aquatarkus

Having read through the topic couldn't help but look into what almighty Google tells us...




You see that all google's prompts of "всё больше" have the meaning of "more and more". However, the search for original phrase "народу всё больше" gives some results in the sense of original question, but mostly in colloquial speech (like anecdotes)


----------



## morzh

Aquatarkus said:


> Having read through the topic couldn't help but look into what almighty Google tells us...
> 
> View attachment 8746



Well the first one lacks a comma, and "все" there means "this is it!" (This is it! I don't drink anymore!)



Aquatarkus said:


> You see that all google's prompts of "всё больше" have the meaning of "more and more". However, the search for original phrase "народу всё больше" gives some results in the sense of original question, but mostly in colloquial speech (like anecdotes)
> 
> View attachment 8747



Keep in mind that "anecdote" has a different meaning in English than it has in Russian. In Russian it means "a joke", and in English it is an account (even a humorous one) of a personal / biographical nature.
Hence the phrase "anecdotal evidence" - evidence from personal accounts of people, from anecdotes.


----------



## sagittaire

This discussion reminded me of a Russian who did not know about the indefinite pronoun "many a" (as in "many a knight..."), so he just dismissed it as nonexistent and wrong.
 "I never heard of it, so there is no such thing in English", he would say.


----------

